# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  [Adoption lapine] Minnie, Association Marguerite & Cie

## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Minnie
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 Minnie peut être parrainée ou adoptée en écrivant à adoption@margueritecie.org

*Localisation* : 45 (covoiturage pour adoption organisé par l'association)
*Date de naissance :* inconnue, adulte
*Sexe* : Femelle
*Vaccination* : Oui
*Stérilisation* : Ovario-hystérectomie
*Race* : Tête de lion
*Couleur* : blanche et grise
*Poids* : 1,5 kg
*Santé générale* : pododermatite en bonne voie, e-cuniculi en traitement
*Situation dabandon* : Abandon, a vécu en cage avec Molly

*Description par la famille daccueil :*
Minnie est une chouette lapine qui s'adapte très vite aux nouveaux environnements et se les approprie. Elle a jeté son dévolu sur le carton/cabane entouré de tunnels pour faire ses siestes, elle s'y sent en sécurité. Le soir elle préfère aller dans son lit et pourquoi pas s'y étaler de tout son long. Elle adore les Drybeds bien moelleux et prend le temps de les gratouiller et lécher avant de s'y installer !

C'est une lapine câline qui grince des dents de bonheur une fois qu'elle a accordé sa confiance, elle sait faire comprendre qu'elle ne souhaite pas se faire caresser. Niveau alimentation elle n'est pas du tout difficile et dévore son foin à longueur de journée  Elle a très bien appris le "non" et le "tap tap" sur les jambes qui annonce le repas. Elle qui n'avait encore jamais connu la liberté prend beaucoup de plaisir à déambuler dans toute sa pièce et à nous suivre à la trace. Elle a immédiatement été très propre chez nous, rien à lui apprendre.

Elle apprécie être portée dans les bras et y recevoir des caresses. Minnie est une lapine joueuse, curieuse et affectueuse.






Minnie a été stérilisée vendredi dernier, elle s'en remet très bien et est en pleine forme !
Elle nous grimpe joyeusement dessus avec beaucoup d'aisance 
(si vous regardez plus attentivement son ventre vous pourrez l'apercevoir tout rasé, il est tout doux car un petit duvet repousse déjà)

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie



----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------

